# White Russian -2 Weeks into Flower- *Weekly Photo Updates



## Tact (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

First grow, 11 seeds from Serious Seeds, non-feminized (regular beans) White Russian, 2 freebie seeds both feminized, L.A. Woman and Lemon Skunk.

*Soil:*

Fox Farm Ocean Forest w/1 TBSP per/gallon Dolomite Sweet-Lime

*Light:*

1000w Magnum XXL Hood - Lumatek digi ballast

*Pot sizes and order of transplant:*

Germination through 4 weeks, in 1.4 L pots (1/3rd of a gallon)

5 weeks through 7 weeks, in 2 gallon pots

8 weeks till now, in 5 gallon pots

*Nutrients:*

None in vegetative stage except for a boost of N @ week 5 to influence females (as per DOS suggestion)

In flowering Advanced Nutrients 100% Organic lineup used @ 100% medium feeding strength per their onlien feeding guide
*
Side Notes:*

All 13 seeds germinated sucessfully, one struggled with its seed-helmet but made it in the end. Ultimately all 13 turned out to be females as well, 100% female ratio (beginners luck).

The first post will be all the vegetative images, taken every Tuesday, for a total of 8 weeks of veg (8 pictures). Every following post will be the weekly Thursday update of the flowering process, starting with week 1 flowering, or 9 weeks total, etc. This is for all those first-time growers that want to see where their grow is relative to a grow from seeds at weekly photographed intervals, so yeah.


----------



## Tact (Feb 4, 2010)

Switched from 1000w MH bulb, to my 1000w HPS bulb when I to fliped 12/12.


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good tact, here is some major mojo coming your way


----------



## Tact (Feb 4, 2010)

This is where its at, the picture is from today. 

I trimmed the lower 1/3rd of branches (as per DOS suggestion), this was the second time trimming the lower 1/3rd the first time was week 7. I was a bit more agressive then perhaps most would have been, but I did not expect all 13 plants to be female, so I had to create some room for them, the fact is what I cut off was simply totally shaded due to all the surrounding folliage and competition.

I added a picture of the buds starting to come together 14 days into the switch, from here on I will turn off the HPS and snap photos, as the HPS spectrum kills all detail apparently.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice organizational skills you have. I don't know about turning the light off for pics is a good idea. Can you take them when the lights are off? I am thinking stress=h---ies, but I am not going to jinx you
GREEN MOJO for you


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

hahaha...I been waiting for this man!  Let the show begin!  Tact for some reason I think your going to have a successful 1st grow...you seem to have all your ducks in a row...I can't wait to see the outcome of this!  Good Luck to you buddy!


----------



## Tact (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks all, weekly updates coming, check back Thursday!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks good, as if you have it all planned out ahead of time. Way to go...you'll be happy with the finished product for sure!


----------



## Tact (Feb 11, 2010)

Been dealing with some space heater issues, it randomly turns off in the middle of the night and the temps drop to low 60's high 50's. It definitely is not getting too hot, not sure what the issue is with the space heater it did not used to do that, maybe keeping it going 24/7 for months on end is making it wearing it out faster.

The buds seem to be popping up all over and kind of making a 'strip' down the colas and side-arms. Hopefully they will make contact into one long bud, and then start getting thick? Trich development started this week and is slowly encrusting leaves around mostly the top colas. Took the pics with the lights off, everything is orange with the HPS on, it really makes the buds pop though with the flash and the lights off.

On a side-note, my mister was left unplugged all last night after I adjusted the pH of the reservoir, and all the cuttings look sad/dead! Of the 6 clones that rooted and I transplanted 2 failed, and 4 look like they will make it.


----------



## warfish (Feb 11, 2010)

Tact,  It really looks like all your prior research has done you well   Everything looks very nice!  I'll keep checking in and following along if you dont mind  

Warfish


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh wow, looks like you're going to have a room full of juicy colas! Very good work so far!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 12, 2010)

HIya Tact...:ciao:

:dancing:NICE buds, bro!:dancing: 

Hellz yah all those buds will grow together to make some very nice colas on your plants and then they will fatten up, swell and glisten like the Milky Way...  

Sorry about the clone disaster...  :doh: That dadgummed electricikle stuff can get pretty technical...  :hairpull:  but you can always take some more clones.

Onward & Dankward~!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah man!!  I can't wait to see these in a month...dude, like DOS said those little buds are all going to grow together up the length of the stem and your going to have donkey dycks swinging all over the place...I've never grown the russian, but I've grown the AK plenty of times and my buddy loved it...you should pull some decent weights with your set-up man!  No more 4 month smoke breaks for Tact!!!...lol...

Sorry about the clones man...it happens to all of us...if your luck is anything like mine, the pheno that you love at harvest will be one of the ones that didn't make it...lol...but I hope your luck is better than mine!

I love your set-up, you make it look like you've been doing it awhile...too bad all the new growers wouldn't do it like you have...it would save them all a bunch of headaches!  Oh well............Looking good man!  See ya next week!


----------



## Trafic (Feb 12, 2010)

That should be a bad *** turnout.  I'm going to put White Russian on my next order when I get the funds together.


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice tact!


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 12, 2010)

those colas will be sweet when they're all filled out, great setup man


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking good dude.....:farm:


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

@Warfish, hey bro, come along!

@MentalP, thanks man!

@DOS, :ciao::ciao:, my own fault with the mister, electricity needs to be (stay) plugged in, ***!? So demanding.

@ LF, 





			
				legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> like DOS said those little buds are all going to grow together up the length of the stem and your going to have donkey dycks swinging all over the place...



I love me some donkey d*cks swinging around the grow room! Hilarious.  :laugh:

@ Traf, Chef, SG, Cunga, thanks for stopping in guys, more to come first few weeks will be pretty meh pictures until weeks 7 and on I suspect!

I will be following your guys grow journals, take it easy!

:farm:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

Green thumb


----------



## Tact (Feb 18, 2010)

Update.

The ladies flowers are getting denser, the nugs are consolidating into a systematic, brain-static, mind altering thing of magic :hubba: . They are so sticky now, when I water I have to force my way through the interior jungle like im in south-east Asia, and I come out with this sweet, sticky, amazing smell all over my arms...mmmm  . I can't wait to smoke a bowl of these my better halfs. I don't know how to take those upclose shots with my POS camera, 90% come out blurry the rest have a weird haze-glow to them, so this is the only one I could get of an upclose bud shot that was even slightly clear.

Best guess so far is they need 9 weeks, 63 days, so _almost_ halfway. The L.A. Woman has some nutrient burn in the leaves that I think is from too much Cal/Mag when I read the directions wrong several weeks ago, but the rest of the plants seem fine, not too worried about it. The clones have come along nicely, I am considering topping them but they are still growing like flowering plants with alternating nodes, so I was not sure where exactly to top in that case? The last pic is for DOS, major overkill in the clone tent filter wise, just say NO to the Worm.

Next Thursday for week 5!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

hypnotic   :aok:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 18, 2010)

looking good dude. those colas are filling in nicely!


----------



## warfish (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice buddage there, Tact   Impressive!


----------



## Tact (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo, thanks for stopping in.

OHC: Hypontized mind(s)!

ChuckD: Yeah man, 5 weeks yet, im wondering how thick they will get.

Warfish: Thanks bro, .


----------



## BkPhate (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, they look great !

I would reconsider topping while in flowering, it can stress the plant into a Hermie :holysheep:.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 22, 2010)

Oooooh... NOW the fun starts!   Looking killer bud... nice filter too...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

looking awesome tact!


----------



## FruityBud (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice Tact, keep the good work up.


----------



## Tact (Feb 25, 2010)

Full steam ahead, they are putting on weight, building trichs, all that. Little bit of burn are evident in the leaves the last 2 weeks or so from giving them 100% medium-feed nutes for a few weeks, going to be tuning down the nutes to light feeding and cut em at week 8, anticipate 9.5 weeks ish, more for the LS. Was considering giving them a flush at week 6, followed by 100% light feeding schedule. Going to top the clones today or tomorrow, experiment with FIMM Vs Top for the hell of it.

@BKphate, yo, was going to top the clones not the flowering plants. I skipped topping the flowering plants this run and want to top the next set to compare the height and density/area each takes up. I did a semi-agressive lollipoppping (?) of these flowering plants now. Took about 50% of the lower branches off, which is controversial in these forums, but with so many plants jammed in there they never would of seen any light, and were a cluster-fck all jammed together branches entangled and all.

@ DOS, :hubba:.

@2Dog, thank you !

@ Fruitybud, thanks for stopping in, :farm:.


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking good tact! Must be one massive schtinky room!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow!  
You sure you've never done this before ?  
xox
OHC


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW!! Great grow so far, I am on my first grow and hoping to do as well.  It seems you are doing everything right.  Plus 100% females it seems someone sprinkled some serious green mojo on you.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

lookin great tact... thursdays rule haha


----------



## Tact (Feb 25, 2010)

@ The Chef, the filter is really doing its job, not much odor. 	:banana:

@ OHC, OH STOP YOU, STOP IT! 	:banana:

@frogman, beginners luck man (mostly genetics after environment), keep your pH in balance at all times, use lime in your soil so it can't get too far off, and don't water till the pots get light, you will have high quality buds in no time. 	:banana:

@ chuckdee, do you update your GJ on thursday also? 	:banana:


----------



## mizukage (Feb 28, 2010)

Some Great Farming ure doing there! Ure pictures are just mouthwatering
Best of luck!


----------



## subcool (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice work tact I dig your avatar as well.
I am interested in this thread because I too grew out WR from serious a few years back and while she was massive I found the finished bud not nearly as good as my WR from Serious 12 years ago.
I hope you get a better draw than me and end up with some spicey exotic dank!

Thanks for your hard work and updates

Sub


----------



## Tact (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Mizu, appreciate you stopping in.

Subcool, hey man nice to meet you, I read your hash and breeding posts, great stuff. That sucks in your inconsistency from the Serious, wasn't there marketing schtick that they only had a few plants but they were the best they could be. What did your pheno seem to exhbit charectaristic wise? I noticed mine are not nearly as frosty as some of the pics that go up in these forums, at week 6. This is my first grow, so I am not keen on the timing of trich production and things like that, so not sure if this WR is below-average or just average in trichs so far. They seem to be putting on weight pretty well, at least average. 

_Today I found a *bug* when pulling off a few dead leaves, the details with picture are here_: 

*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53211*

Following further inspection of ALL the plants, I could not find another bug of any kind, which is weird right? Considering if you see a bug, the chance there is many more is a given, but I could'nt find one.. not sure what kind of bug that was. The other forum thread has a picture of it, aaaand no one seems to be sure, but I couldn't find another in an attempt to scour that had me inspecting each plant and removing them one by one (half were inspected to be honest), I also got a small bag of dead leaves that were hard to see when all 13 WR were jammed together in 5-gallon pots. 

So I decide to take a few pictures of the ladies, I have them out of their jungle, and if I go upstairs there is no HPS light to have to turn-off or anything. Start snapping some shots of the infected plant, getting comfortable, taking pictures of a randomly selected 2nd plant at various angles on the kitchen floor. And in my out of focus near-sight, I see a cable/phone/electrician in my backyard, climbed up on the telephone poll and at the same height as me. I was repeatdly snapping photos with a flash on, in my kitchen bay-window. 

So I dropped and rolled, slowly peeled the plant to the stairs and ran it down to the grow room. I put all plants back in the room as fast as possible, they had been out for inspection and all. Sprayed that Odium (sp) crap that smells like chemical-peaches, and turn off the blowers, the light, put on the dryer with clothes and alot of dryer wipe things. I was freaking out. 

After waiting looking out my front window for a few minutes I decided to go get my dog out of my backyard (pooping), where the guy was. So I go out and say to the guy:

"She wasn't being annoying barking was she, haha, mmmmhmmm?", 

and he says, 

"OOOH you startled me, LOL". 

Then I shot the **** with him for a few minutes about jobs, the economy, and 'how is U-verse really' (he was an AT&T guy installing U-verse for a neighbor). Where he lives, and how that place doesn't get U-verse!

So I went inside, and decided to update my grow journal with those bud shots. :holysheep:


----------



## Tact (Mar 2, 2010)

Wanted to add these two pics. They are indicative of something going on in most of the plants, but to a lesser degree. This leaf comes from one the heaviest ladies up to this point, appearing totally healthy in terms of growth and posture. The rust seems to say to me either a lack of cal/mag, pH, or too much cal/mag causing a pH appearing lockout of something else, or simple nute burn.

I use RO water, 100% organic AN lineup @100% per its online _medium-feeding _schedule. Starting thursday I am going to start feeding the plants @ 80% of the _light-feeding_ schedule due to a lack of nutes. Due to using RO water I have been using cal/mag for abotu the last 6 weeks. The first week I used way too much, enough for like 20 gallons when using only 10 gallons. Since then I have used the light-feeding amount on the back of the (nutes we got for free) GO, General Organics cal/mag bottle. So I thinking maybe I nuked them with cal/mag, and its exhibiting efects that look like cal/mag deficiencies? Some plants are more effected then others, while a few show almost no signs of rust spotting at all. I use organic pH down/up, PPM are low as im using RO water. I do add stuff that clears up chroloramine which is in my water, breaks it down to sodium-chlroine (I think) Which dissipates when boric-acid (air) makes contact with the water, or whatever DOS broke it down for us all. I have a meter that I use calibration fluid once a week, so its accurate within 0.1 I would say. I water @ 6.3 pH, all 5-gallon pots have 3 TBSP of dolomite sweet-lime, runoff is around 6.8.

So thoughts? This along with a potential insect visit, and the cable guy, made this a very unproductive day. I am late.

Thanks guys (I will proofread later)


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 2, 2010)

bejezzus they are absolutely superb tact.

a job well done man

t4


----------



## Tact (Mar 2, 2010)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> bejezzus they are absolutely superb tact.
> 
> a job well done man
> 
> t4



Thanks man, not there yet.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaa damn man close call

she looks beautiful man... that is one chunky cola!!


----------



## mizukage (Mar 3, 2010)

Tact I love your journal you update consistently you always write every thing every problem you encounter . It makes me feel like readin a fantasy book luv ure journal  Keep it up! Not only that but im a fan of the White russian's and seen ure babies bien so beutiful makes me wonna cry. I know ure gonna get the finest smoke ever when u finish ! So please give a smoke report!


----------



## Tact (Mar 4, 2010)

@ Chuckdee:     :chuck: yeah man that sucked. 

@mizu: Thanks man, I will deliver a smoke report asap.

This is start of week 7, end of week 6.

After much searching I found no more bugs, so I guess I will just keep checking daily, no neem for now. The plants are getting bulky enough that getting in between them to water was getting to be very time consuming and I would constantly be brushing up against plants and their developing trichs. I would come out of the room smelling pretty stinky, plants are so jammed together that you can hardly reach over two plants with all these bud-weighted branches swinging around.

 Tried a new way of watering the plants, it was really getting to be a pita.

For my plants now I have been watering them without using a drain by putting the pots on a plastic dog tray. Its a slide-out dog tray that goes on the bottom of metal cage dog 'crates'. On top of the tray and I put a wire-bookshelf shelf Which the pots sit on. This way I can pour the water over the plants, and it will collect at the bottom of the tray, which is sucked up by a 5-gallon wet-vac (DOS idea). So I repeated the process with a dog tray outside the room on a smaller shelf that I used for veg and had stored away in lieu of needing a bigger dog tray/shelf combo to make room for the ever-growing pot sizes, up from 2-gallons to 5-gallons with no males being yanked freeing up space. This way of watering took the same amount of time probally just to lug some out, but I was able to water them much more evenly. Doing this also made it easier to inspect each individual pot. 

Vertical growth has definitely stopped for several weeks now, its just the buds getting bigger, just like they are supposed to. Took two-shots, the level one shows buds partially hidden by fan-leaves in the first shot. The clones got a topping 5 days or so ago, tried fim'ing 2 and topped the rest. I think the clones are just now starting to regrow with symmetrical nodes on either side, like in veg. Humidity has been about 40%, going to lay off the dehumidifier this week and see how wet they stay compared to last week with the dehumidifier going 24/7. Doing that the dehumidifier was getting the humidity down to the high-mid 20s and they were drying up signifigantly 4 days later. Temps remain 70-75. 

Come back next Thursday for Week 7! :farm:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent thread tact!!! They look fantastic!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 4, 2010)

I must be crazy. Is pic 4 above showing a ton a nanners?


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking sweet Tact...nice job Bro...


----------



## Tact (Mar 4, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I must be crazy. Is pic 4 above showing a ton a nanners?



Gah, I hope not.

Thanks speed and HL.


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> @ Chuckdee:     :chuck: yeah man that sucked.
> 
> @mizu: Thanks man, I will deliver a smoke report asap.
> 
> ...




That purple looks tasty! lol


----------



## CungaBreath (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking real nice tact....keep up the good work


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 5, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> Gah, I hope not.


 
Is it nute burn leaf tips then? Man just looks like nanners.


----------



## Tact (Mar 5, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Is it nute burn leaf tips then? Man just looks like nanners.




Nouvelle Chef is absolutely, 100%%, correct.

I did some scouring today and YEP, the plant right in the middle of the front row of shot #4, like NC said had several nanners. Also yes there is some nute burn, I have cut down nutes by 50% as a result. I will be uploading shots in a minute, got a confirmation by DOS.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesnt look so much like nute burn homey. But if your flushing for late flower, really wont matter about nutrient adjustment. If your not flushing I would keep the ppm where its at if it can handle it, it looks like it is. I was being humble on my first post. I could see they were nanners. Sometimes I peruse MJ passion on the bigggg LCD. But anyhow, there just throwing some nanners late flower, its gonna be your decision on what to do. Its not about the nanners themselves that bother me when smoking, although it can make some smoke harsh in some cases. They just make killer dank look ugly. Just tell your buddies the high is better in the dark and only do knife hits


----------



## Tact (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, saw some suspicious looking things when checking on the ladies this morning. After having glanced at 'hermie' photos a few weeks ago it seemed that they are pretty easy to spot. This being my first grow though, nothing is certain with any confidence, so I took some photos. I am not very good at using my camera and do not have a tri-pod so macro shots come out blurry 99% of the time. What shots I could get was taken under normal lighting, in the room everything filters over the orangish glow of the HPS. Inverting the color of the photos seemed to help in distinctly seeing the shape of the tell-tale banana like shape of the cross-dressing organ. Apparently they have not opened yet (DOS), so they are quarentined and will be chopped. Six weeks and one day, 43 days young, shame they probally wont smoke for a damn, bastards. Going to go do a once over on all the plants.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 5, 2010)

They look frosty, your gonna get ripped for sure. If anything dry, cure, grind it up and get a auto joint roller. Bet you will get alot J's outta that.

Heres the thing. Look at them. There healthy late flower. What happens when you have a supreme pheno in there? Dank is what happens.


----------



## BkPhate (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely throwing out nanners, careful!


----------



## Tact (Mar 5, 2010)

Two other plants are on standby, they are up front of the pack and I am going to keep a close eye on them. Here is the remains of intial hermie plant from 'week 6 update, photo #4'.


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Die hermie die! Hope ya got it fore it opened, might wanna throw down a mist down to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tact (Mar 5, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Die hermie die! Hope ya got it fore it opened, might wanna throw down a mist down to be on the safe side.



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I


----------



## dekgib (Mar 6, 2010)

nice set up and great pix looks really healthy


----------



## high before and after (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice grow! They say White Russian is one of the strongest strains around.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

Man bro...I haven't looked in here for a couple minutes...sorry about the hermies!  Please add them to the hermi tracker thread so that others will know!  Because I know you have done everything in your power to make this a stress free grow, I think this one can be, and should be blamed on genetics.

Youve done above and beyond what I could have ever dreamed of for my first attempt at indoor growing...and with the brains you have Tact...I see you going along way in this hobby...amybe even writing a book in the future...lol

You've done a stellar job man...really impressive!  Don't forget to kill corrisponding clones to the he/shes...I'm certain you labeled them...as thorough as you are!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry about the cross-dresser Tact. Keep us updated and best of luck on the others. 
xox
OHC


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never seen White Russian in person. Do the buds stay white after you cure them?

Beautiful pictures. One is my new desktop background iffin thats ok with ya.


----------



## stonegroove (Mar 10, 2010)

this thread inspired me to get some russian on the go but i've fried my seedlings, 70 rips down the pan, sorry bout the trannys tact but those other sweet buds should just about make up for it


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tact!! You got one nice garden going. Keep up the posts!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude...

It's 34 min til Thursday...   I hope yer gettin' the update together!:holysheep:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

It is thursday here...I believe we are in the same time zone.....I need some porn!  (Thanks for pointing that out DOS!)


----------



## Tact (Mar 11, 2010)

Update incoming, t-minus 0100:when I wake up hours.


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright tact i'm here!


----------



## warfish (Mar 11, 2010)

is this where the line forms for free porn?


----------



## Tact (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey all, thanks for stopping in new people!

Went ahead and fed them today, continued with the 80% feeding strength @ the _light feeding_ schedule amounts. Ran out of a couple of the nutrients for this nutrient schedule (Organic B, Sensizym) and this grow is going for at least 9 weeks total, 2 more weeks. So I may or may not feed them one more time before giving them only water. Though I remember a few (LF/Chef?) saying I don't have to stop feeding early if I am using organic. In this case, I ran out of those nutes so, going to give them only water for the last 14 days or so. Though I could continue to feed it would be missing the above nutes.

The first couple of pics are how I prepare the water, two 5-gallon buckets, one bucket waters all the flowering plants with 8 cups of water once, the second bucket makes it 16 cups per plant, a gallon per five-gallon plant. Inbetween the first watering of the flowering plants, I then water the clones, this give my flowering plants time to absorb water (20m) before giving them their second bucket of water. In my case, pruning the bottom branches of my flowering room was a big benefit, it allows me to get my clumsy pitcher in between the plants and water them without having to lug them all out, which I did last week. This the 'coasting' mode for watering the plants, last week I hauled them out because I had to check for potential bugs (none seen so far) after finding a single bug prior. 


I X-planted one of the clones when watering them, now all 5 clones are in 2-gallon buckets which will be xplanted to 5-gallons when the flowering room is completed in 2 weeks, then they will be put in the flowering room. I topped them all again to experiment and see what exactly happens. Can 4 branches come up, or maybe I can just make them into super bushes and they will have a ton more lateral-room since the last grow had 13 plants jammed together like Tetris compared to the 5 clones once they get flowering. That will be their second topping in 3 weeks.

The flowers are getting large, I tried to capture a few macro shots but failed, I need a tripod or the famous Eyeclops, which I ordered from Amazon a bit ago but then got an e-mail saying it was backordered.

Thanks again for checking in, and to those who got WR beans, great so far man. They seem to root fast and prefer bigger buckets, take it easy on the nutes before you start confusing yourself with toxicity vs. deficiency.

And finally, my table pc does not auto-spell check on these forums for some reason, so ignore the typos.

:farm:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Tact, looking real nice :hubba: 

How tall are the ones in flower? kinda looka as tall as a 5gal bucket?

Your new ladies are looking real green and happy was well


----------



## Tact (Mar 11, 2010)

Possible springtails (not harmful apparently)?

Link to more detailed post to get better traffic:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=646388#post646388


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

I got word from Subcool that these may be Root Aphids.

Yikes just went in and at the base of one of the plants these were crawling near the base where the root-plug the plants germinated in hits the soil. There is aloooooot of them. I can not get them to spring, which concerns me. I will move forward with getting some diamat. earth as per Subcool's suggestion.


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Used some dia. earth.

We will see.  - as per Subcool rec. (much appreciated)


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 12, 2010)

good luck man... nugs are lookin top notch  you should try to get some close up shots next time :ccc:


----------



## Tact (Mar 13, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> good luck man... nugs are lookin top notch  you should try to get some close up shots next time :ccc:



Will do chuck.

Let me just say that today I mixed up the soil under the DE a bit, and proceeded to watch the bugs walk over the DE like it was sand on the beach. Razor blade katanas of instant death? Not in this case, maybe it takes a little bit to dessicate or... I don't know, either way they are mostly under the soil by the root system. After some extensive dialogue with Jman via pm who is a bit of a root aphid (phylloxera) expert, I came to the conclusion that I will try to azamax them.

I ordered some azzamax a few minutes ago and will drench the ladies as directed when it arrives which I am guessing will be 5-6 days since I last watered, maybe longer. I have 12 plants in 5-gallon pots, and bought 4 oz. of azamax, should be enough for one drench each, maybe two.

I will update when the azzamax arrives and give it a whirl.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweet Lookin' buds, bro...:aok: 



			
				chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> good luck man... nugs are lookin top notch  you should try to get some close up shots next time :ccc:



:yeahthat:

Pssssst!

:holysheep: BUY a TRIPOD!!! :holysheep:

​

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Digital-Concepts-TR-60N-Camera-Carrying/dp/B000093UDQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1268538770&sr=8-1

:hubba: $15: :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good bud...Had to stop in and see your sexy ladies.  I used the DE on fungus gnats, and it worked great, but I have not had an experience with Root Aphids (knock on wood)...That Azamax is supposed to be good **** man!  Good Luck with the slaughter!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

Tact, awesome man!!! nice buds...i love stuff like this. Good Job...Loola


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 18, 2010)

where you at tact?! its thursday - i want porn!


----------



## Tact (Mar 19, 2010)

Late update, have been running out of time while the lights are on lately. In hindsight, I think the 6 pm to 6am lights *on time would have ended up being more convenient then the 6am to 6 pm (like nature?) time frame, some days you just run out of time before you can get in the room.

The buds are all huge, the Lemon Skunk is far smaller then all the White Russians, and the L.A. Woman is garbage its pathetically small. The pics are from yesterday, and I can't take a macro worth a crap unless I buy a tripod, which I might. The blurry pic is the best of the fail, enjoy it but be sure and put on the 3-d glasses for the full effect. I know some of the really thick yellowing pistols and yellow leaf tips on sugar leaves end up looking like nanners in some of these half-assed shots, but they aren't.

I have been looking at sugar leaves from top colas with a 60x - 100x scope and it appears trich heads are still forming (translucent spikes scattered throughout) while the formed heads have a more cloudy then clear appearance. The plants have been flowering for 56+1 days, completition should be between now and 14 days, the latest journal I saw for the WR was 2 days shy of 10 weeks, 14 days from right now would be 10 weeks + 1 day.

The azamax arrived today, the bottle is extremely tiny, the size of a flask of whiskey you would keep in a boot if you are/into Willie Nelson. Not going to use it though, too close to harvest. Even though the product is OSRMI or whatever organically certed, won't it still be getting pumped into the flowers just before chop? Even if it isn't toxic or harmful, I have to assume the taste might get a little bunk, well I will.

The population of root aphids remains alive, its strength is unknown. The leaves of all the plants are indeed yellowing, but attributing it to root aphids and not late stage flowering makes it kinda ho-hum'able to dwell over. I am kinda eager to take these pots outside and rip up the rootball exposing the metropolis beneath and really surprise the **** out of their concept of reality up until that point. I want to see how gnarly the roots are also, did they feast or just dine? I see them, so I know they still_ are_, little fuckers, as small as this period. <- root aphid

Quick smoke report on the hermie cut @ week 6, 2 weeks ago. It gets me crazy high, too high, tolerance perhaps because I have not smoked for 4 months. I had to get in my bathtub and stream netflix over my laptop to distract me from the fact my mind was blowing all over my face. It goes away after about an hour, and sometimes it is more chill, sometimes though I don't know, a collection of trichs that formed a union all get lit up at once in my bowl and I start having to take deep breaths in order to remain on planet Earth? Lightweight. My point is though, the final finished and cured product might be too much for me... at first. I was looking at the strain report and it has 22% THC, maybe thats too high for my personal preferance. My favorite strain up to this point was Voodoo, a Sativa dom. Probally 95% of the time I did not know what strain of weed was purchased/smoked, because most people don't ask that, or have an honest answer most likely. That Voodoo though a buddy grew, and it was so chill and enjoyable, it turns out its only 7% THC.

*On a side note I saw Alice in Wonderland in 3-D IMAX, and it was ok. They will do some badass things with 3-D in the future, *zombie movies anyone*?

More updates to come.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn tact, those are really getting fat... nice pix too, i can see what that bud is lookin like now. you should go for the tripod man, you gotta document those beauties! 
getting too high can be bad sometimes - take 'er easy man... but glad to hear that bud smacks! imagien what the full ripe bud will be like!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

:dancing:*Screw dem bugs.... BRING ON da nugz...*:dancing:

:dancing:*Screw dem bugs.... BRING ON da nugz...*:dancing:

:dancing:*Screw dem bugs.... BRING ON da nugz...*:dancing:

:dancing:*Dem bugs ain't holdin YOU down, YO!*:dancing:

Ooh boy... it's really getting close now.  Maybe we can take up a collection for a $15 tripod?  Awsome grow bud...    Yup... it's all tolerance, pal.  You need to smoke more often to enjoy your weed without going completely into orbit when you do smoke.... Unless that's you thang.... 

Keep on rockin'!​


----------



## Tact (Mar 20, 2010)

For whats its worth here are a few shots of the buds. I tried to photo the 'swollen' look of the calyxes, and the general 'ripeness' of the upper colas on the most 'glisteney' ladies. BTW these are macro shots with no tri-pod, if I braced myself against something I was able to get them even while doing my best Michael J. Fox impression.

I saw a single amber trich in the microscope today on one of these photographed ladies below, mostly cloudy, not much clear or so it seems, though some spikes still (which I thought are not quite formed trichs?), but mostly shroom shaped heads. Chopping day has got to be close. Might be chopping the tops of a few of the ladies shortly.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

You got some good buds there bud !!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 20, 2010)

That's one bad azz smoke report there Tact. 
I want me some of that....:holysheep:


----------



## todoobie (Mar 20, 2010)

I just wanna take a bite, sweet !! A++


----------

